# Acute Vs Chronic



## +91 9094532789 (Jan 7, 2010)

Is there any time frame for acute and Chronic condition of a Diagnosis, for eg. Pt with Right internal Jugular Vein Clot.


----------



## kitkatcoder (Jan 7, 2010)

"An acute condition is a type of illness or injury that ordinarily lasts less than three months, was first noticed less than three months before the reference data of the interview, and was serious enough to have had an impact on behavior"

this is the time frame that i always went by....


----------

